# Post your Winter pictures.



## houndit (Jan 28, 2010)

Post your Winter pictures.  Preferably with animals.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 28, 2010)

lol my fencing poles for the buck run when it finally gets done





















I'm taking more tomorrow if the wind stops a bit..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2010)

Houdnit, love the second pic! Gorgeous!!

Lupin, your fencing is awesome!  Love your pics!  

Here are some of mine:


----------



## houndit (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pictures!  Keep them coming!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

houndit, are your horses Haflingers?


----------



## runamuck (Jan 29, 2010)

Some of our critters


----------



## houndit (Jan 29, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> houndit, are your horses Haflingers?


Belgians.  

I love those pictures.  

I really like the turkeys too.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't have guessed! They look so short LOL ... Beautiful regardless though!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Runamuck, I can't believe you have fowl on the water! My ducks like to believe they'd be playing in the water but they're such wimps that the most water play they're willing to do right now is splash in their water dish LOL. 

More photos from today! I almost died taking these photos so thank your lucky stars!  My fingers were turning red!

As you can see, my goats like to bring half their bedding and hay outside with them every day haha.. At least it gives them a nice dry area to hang out in..






Luna is eating her din dins which is usually hot when I get down there, but today was merely luke warm due to the wind... She's happy enough though as long as the wind isn't going up the tail flap on her blanket...







My skating rink of a field... thank heavens I decided not to move Mylie otherwise she may have been frozen to the ground!











Poo-ma-geddon...











My half finished run-in shelter for Mylie.. it acts right now as a windbreak but I can't finish it cause my wood is now frozen to the ground lol. I intend on jacking it up, slapping some wheels on, and moving it into the field in the spring anyhow..


----------



## houndit (Jan 29, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have guessed! They look so short LOL ... Beautiful regardless though!


Actually they are pretty big.  The larger mare takes a 30 inch collar.  

I like all the pictures.  Keep them coming.


----------



## runamuck (Jan 29, 2010)

yep they swim and play on the water yr round  its in the neg digits right now and they are out there a swimming in the pond.  Lots of times they look like lil duckie sickles  lol


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

haha! mine sit in the snow and shiver like little wimpy duckies, and then they scamper off into their house and sleep in the shavings lol. Geez, I have super wimpy ducks. Other days, like when we had a bunch of rain last week... they go out and play under the downspout.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

I have some winter photos from last year too 

When I had my wood roundpen, but I took it apart so I could put my riding ring in that spot... getting a nice metal roundpen soon!
































Guilty... last year I decided to drive up the snowed in driveway with the truck in 4 wheel drive. BAD IDEA. I should have gone up in 2 wheel drive, got stuck, then got out with 4 wheel drive. ahahaha I had to push the truck out with my mum driving, HAVE YOU EVER TRIED TO PUSH AN F-150?











We had so much snow, that it touched the bottom of the truck in most places.

We've had hardly any snow this year, only 1 snow day all winter when last year we had one almost every week.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Jan 30, 2010)

One of our highlands, Molly


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Jan 30, 2010)

Lillian in the icecicles


----------



## hooligan (Jan 30, 2010)

Lupin, you live on my dream farm! 

Mommy, I love that last pic! Its going on my desktop at work


----------



## houndit (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful!  I love the one of her looking up at you.


----------

